# Up arrows replaced surge



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

But I'm still getting far away pings which tells me Uber is struggling to have enough drivers in the area. Uber and Lyft think they have enough ants. Ow to get rid of surge and just show busy areas or not zones for $3.60 rides. Are the ants really out there in the masses to handle at least 95% of rides? Lyft starts showing $25 streaks of at least 5 streaks back to back around near midnight and that tells me they really need drivers around near bar close.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Happened in Seattle 3 years ago.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Happened in Seattle 3 years ago.


What goes on now in Seattle?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Is this new in your area?
Infamous 'grey areas' have been around forever.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

This happens when Uber resets or releases a new algorithm. I can confirm the rider surge is capped at 4x. In my opinion, it looks like Uber is now taking even more from the drivers. In the Dallas market, we are seeing $1-5 surges when Uber is changing 4x. The new algorithm seems to be fluctuating the rider surge quickly meaning it will be at 4x and within a minute it will drop below 2x. My assumption is that Uber is now triggering the surge off of true demand. I think they previously triggered off of predicting demand and the new algorithm is tracking when riders see the price and not order.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Is this new in your area?
> Infamous 'grey areas' have been around forever.


Yes we used to see surge


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> But I'm still getting far away pings which tells me Uber is struggling to have enough drivers in the area. Uber and Lyft think they have enough ants. Ow to get rid of surge and just show busy areas or not zones for $3.60 rides. Are the ants really out there in the masses to handle at least 95% of rides? Lyft starts showing $25 streaks of at least 5 streaks back to back around near midnight and that tells me they really need drivers around near bar close.
> View attachment 516255


That suggests that it may be busier.
It doesnt mean you are getting any money until it turns red and has $$ on it
Heye ozzy did your wife get back yet?
Was there any trouble comin home 
w the covid 19 protocalls?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> That suggests that it may be busier.
> It doesnt mean you are getting any money until it turns red and has $$ on it
> Heye ozzy did your wife get back yet?
> Was there any trouble comin home
> w the covid 19 protocalls?


No troubles she is still overseas where I will retire to eventually. With my lotto wins and savings from my other job and 401k, I should in 10 years be able to Gtfo get out of here and retire to a nice modern luxury home with a pool and butterflies In a nice neighborhood in my homeland for around $30k, yep house will only cost $30k. Yep America at least gave me income opportunity so I can at least enjoy the rest of my days without working and living modern, cars there have steering wheel on the right side and Lexus are cheap, same with other imported cars. So in my future Lexus it will take getting used to and best of all, no taxes on home and no interest or yearly tab fees and loads of other fees found in developed countries don't exist there so I will pretty much be totally independent. City sewer and and water and electricity and internet are almost actually free, some have no bills and are free and come with price of house.

But until then I gotta make sure hopefully I don't get shot in the US. In my future back homeland retirement I will have armed security which is like cheap $50 a month.. driving in Murderopolis has its risks and many cabs been shot dead. So I stay driving in safe areas.

But until then I am Uber/Lyft slave and my other job. When pax ask me why I work multiple jobs and what I am saving for, I tell them I am preparing for the future.

Oh and I will be on a beach house btw when I retire


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> No troubles she is still overseas where I will retire to eventually. With my lotto wins and savings from my other job and 401k, I should in 10 years be able to Gtfo get out of here and retire to a nice modern luxury home with a pool and butterflies In a nice neighborhood in my homeland for around $30k, yep house will only cost $30k. Yep America at least gave me income opportunity so I can at least enjoy the rest of my days without working and living modern, cars there have steering wheel on the right side and Lexus are cheap, same with other imported cars. So in my future Lexus it will take getting used to and best of all, no taxes on home and no interest or yearly tab fees and loads of other fees found in developed countries don't exist there so I will pretty much be totally independent. City sewer and and water and electricity and internet are almost actually free, some have no bills and are free and come with price of house.
> 
> But until then I gotta make sure hopefully I don't get shot in the US. In my future back homeland retirement I will have armed security which is like cheap $50 a month.. driving in Murderopolis has its risks and many cabs been shot dead. So I stay driving in safe areas.
> 
> But until then I am Uber/Lyft slave and my other job. When pax ask me why I work multiple jobs and what I am saving for, I tell them I am preparing for the future.


Sounds great pal, stay safe, drive well
I hope you can make all your dreams come true. "Vote for Pedro"!!!!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Sounds great pal, stay safe, drive well
> I hope you can make all your dreams come true. "Vote for Pedro"!!!!


Sure whoever and wherever Pedro is


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Sure whoever and wherever Pedro is


He is the candidate for school 
council president in the total waste 
of time funny comedy movie 
Napoleon Dynamite
His line was 
all your dreams will come true lol


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> No troubles she is still overseas where I will retire to eventually. With my lotto wins and savings from my other job and 401k, I should in 10 years be able to Gtfo get out of here and retire to a nice modern luxury home with a pool and butterflies In a nice neighborhood in my homeland for around $30k, yep house will only cost $30k. Yep America at least gave me income opportunity so I can at least enjoy the rest of my days without working and living modern, cars there have steering wheel on the right side and Lexus are cheap, same with other imported cars. So in my future Lexus it will take getting used to and best of all, no taxes on home and no interest or yearly tab fees and loads of other fees found in developed countries don't exist there so I will pretty much be totally independent. City sewer and and water and electricity and internet are almost actually free, some have no bills and are free and come with price of house.


OK, spill it. Where is this paradise? What's the rent for a room?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> OK, spill it. Where is this paradise? What's the rent for a room?


For average not so great room it is $50 a month or less. It is in Indian Ocean. Paradise it is not, but you make of it a paradise by actually building the stuff yourself and even bringing in Palm trees if you want.



Taxi2Uber said:


> OK, spill it. Where is this paradise? What's the rent for a room?






And


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> For average not so great room it is $50 a month or less. It is in Indian Ocean.


On a island?
Is there a Walmart?

Does that $50 include meals?
Is your wife a good cook?
Otherwise the best I can do is $40.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> On a island?
> Is there a Walmart?
> 
> Does that $50 include meals?
> ...


Yeah food and street food dirt cheap. The thing about living in the US is that if you can't retire rich, you are stuck working until you become very old and you need public housing to look after you. But if you can use a short cut and retire overseas younger, you can budget smart and make your money last until your end of days. But at least you enjoyed a luxury rest of your life without needing to work and living paycheck to paycheck or just head above water. Mangos are something you grab off of a mango tree for free as you walk in that country, but in US everything is killing your pocket and everything is causing you to go broke faster.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Yeah food and street food dirt cheap. The thing about living in the US is that if you can't retire rich, you are stuck working until you become very old and you need public housing to look after you. But if you can use a short cut and retire overseas younger, you can budget smart and make your money last until your end of days. But at least you enjoyed a luxury rest of your life without needing to work and living paycheck to paycheck or just head above water. Mangos are something you grab off of a mango tree for free as you walk in that country, but in US everything is killing your pocket and everything is causing you to go broke faster.


I was kidding around with my other posts of course, but I became somewhat interested in living overseas upon retirement after speaking to some of the Bulgarian taxi drivers I worked with.
They said they could live like kings on $1200/mo.
Also I met some travelers that were living the dream in either Spain or Portugal.

There was a convention here in Vegas every year, just for doing exactly that, living overseas on the cheap.
The attendees were always looking for the next great 'secret' out there
For example they would say Thailand or the Philippines used to be cheap, but not so much anymore, and forget Spain.
You know things like that.

Haven't really thought much about it until these recent events.
I'll have to start looking into it again. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I was kidding around with my other posts of course, but I became somewhat interested in living overseas upon retirement after speaking to some of the Bulgarian taxi drivers I worked with.
> They said they could live like kings on $1200/mo.
> Also I met some travelers that were living the dream in either Spain or Portugal.
> 
> ...


Or I can have her work at Walmart or Amazon and just have her live rent free in my current house and she send me money while I live abroad in a luxury home. My current US home I bought for $110k and am aggressively paying it down.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I was kidding around with my other posts of course, but I became somewhat interested in living overseas upon retirement after speaking to some of the Bulgarian taxi drivers I worked with.
> They said they could live like kings on $1200/mo.
> Also I met some travelers that were living the dream in either Spain or Portugal.
> 
> ...


You went from Taxi 2 Uber? Lol must've been a pain. Bulgaria is cheap real estate but I WOULD'NT go there as it is totally different culture and language for me..las Vegas you guys have tourism so you stay busy.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> You went from Taxi 2 Uber? Lol must've been a pain.


I wasn't happy at first, of course, when Uber came in, but it turned out to work better for me, but Uber has been going a little down hill pre-Covid, but it was still ok.


Ozzyoz said:


> Bulgaria is cheap real estate but I WOULD'NT go there as it is totally different culture and language for me


A buddy of mine went there for an extended trip and he like it a lot.
It's been awhile though. Not sure the world feels the same of Americans, as they once did.
People were extra friendly and many were excited to learn English from him, so talked a lot to get the practice. LOL
He said the communication part of it was not bad at all. 


Ozzyoz said:


> las Vegas you guys have tourism so you stay busy.


Tourism is WAY down, and not a very good crowd showing up since Covid.
Lots of violence and a shooting on the Strip every weekend now.
I haven't driven since March.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Earlier this year Reno went the same way. No surge any more, just white cloudy areas that mean nothing.

It is no surprise to me that I regularly have passengers that tell them they could not find a driver at all for a long time.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Hell lyft took away the surge in my area


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I had a pax who lived in Romania , he said Romania is very cheap. They used to do manufacturing out of China, but China got expensive for them. Pig 🐷 business :smiles:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uber has been using that in my area for a couple years at least. I have learned when you see it drive far away because it generally means you will be waiting a long time for a ride. At least in my market.


----------

